# ALGIERS | Projects & Construction



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*BNP Paribas Headquarters*





















LYES said:


>


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Air Algérie Headquarters*













HBOY116 said:


>





b2ooo said:


> By me, 17 oct 2012.


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

aghiles11 said:


> *Another Congress Hall*






























































































https://picasaweb.google.com/cic.suivi/Octobre2012


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

New Ardis Commercial Center























Beverly66 said:


> Et voila plus de photos!
> 
> 
> rodéo restaurant par Mkhxx, sur Flickr
> ...





Beverly66 said:


> Et voila les photos par soualilia:
> 
> 
> _FAT1540 par Mkhxx, sur Flickr





ChaWii 78 said:


> Grande terrasse extérieure :





wald el bled said:


>


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*New faculty of law
*














Fay-control said:


> Voici une image que j'ai prise il y a environs 1 semaine





aghiles11 said:


> Bonus, une vue depuis Paradou


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*El Djiwar*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Al Baraka Bank Headquarters*




aghiles11 said:


>


....


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*L'ALHAMBRA Commercial Center*












sarim batim said:


> IMG_0476 par Sarim Batim, sur Flickr





abdeka said:


> Alger sans voiture, le métro place Audin par Bagolina, sur Flickr


...


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bir Mourad Rais Multimodal Station*



aghiles11 said:


>





aghiles11 said:


> http://www.maquetasclemente.es/id/3...yecto-estacion-intermodal-en-argel-1-500.html


....


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ really nice


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ 


*Amenagement of Bab El Oued bay*





sarim batim said:


> IMG_0494 par Sarim Batim, sur Flickr





aghiles11 said:


> ^^ MEDITRAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*New parkings garage program in Algiers*




b2ooo said:


> Le plan des futurs parkings de la capitale :





some examples





*1 - Chateauneuf*

+ bus station












over_down2 said:


> parking chateau neuf le 2/07/2011


...


*2 - Cheraga*












*3- Sidi Yahia*

+ shopping center











*4- Kouba*

+ bus station




Sandervalya said:


>





Fay-control said:


> Image prise aujourd'hui





*5 - El Madania*





















*6- Bois des pins*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sidi Abdellah Towers & Auditorium*



abdeka said:


> Adrenallin-flickr


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*El Aurassi hotel renovation*




Before












After













abdeka said:


> EL aurassi par Aberkane Oussama, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> ... par Aberkane Oussama, sur Flickr
> ...





Ighilghili said:


> http://www.facebook.com/aberkaneoussama/photos_stream


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Some social housing in south of Algiers*









































http://www.atsp.fr/#/projet/Logements sociaux/infos


*1- Baba Ali*











2- *Birtouta Si Lakhdar*



aghiles11 said:


>



3- *Ouled Mendil*



aghiles11 said:


>




*4- Tessala El Merdja*



aghiles11 said:


>



*5- Sidi M'hamed*



aghiles11 said:


>


...


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Grand Plaza*

*PROJECT* Grand Plaza Hotel
*PROGRAM* Hotel, Apartments, Offices, Conference Center and Commercial Center
- Hotel: 259 rooms
- Apartments: 80 units
- Offices: 1,050 m2
- Conference Center: 4,221 m2
- Comercial Center: 10,575 m2
*SITE* 8,000 m2
*BUILT* 83,022 m2
*SCOPE* Architecture
*LOCATION* Cheraga, Algeria
*STATUS *: In progress

This design, futuristic aesthetic trends, could be compared with the shape of a boat: its angular basis, considerably higher than the levels that follow. Furthermore, the creation of different levels between them with large terraces overlooking the city and the sea, gives us the feeling that this futuristic boat large is on the move.



























































































http://www.dna-arq.com/proyecto.jsp?id=3


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*OASIS Hotel*





























*By ChaWii 78, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Les Cascades Commercial Center*











































































*By DorianDr, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Oued Ouchayeh viaduct*



















*By Sandervalya, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*French international school*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Paramedic School*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Place des Martyrs & Les Terrasses du Port, Approved*













*Les terrasses du port*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*La Belle Coline Residence | Prep*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Alger Medina - First phase*
















































*By sarim batim, abdeka & Doriandr, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Résidence des Pins *


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Résidence des Jardins*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Trust Complex*















































*By b2ooo, ChaWii 78 & JiJeLiAnBoY, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hostelry school | Prep*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Oued Koriche - Frais Vallon - Bouzareah | Cable Car*
























































*By Sandervalya, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Subway extensions*











*1 - Hai El Badr - El Harrach*














abdeka said:


> ALGER (APS) - Métro d'Alger: Réception de la partie génie civil de l'extension Hai El Badr-El Harrach, en présence du ministre des Transports, M. Amar Tou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*2 - Hai El Badr - Ain Naadja*



pack6 said:


> i have taken these photos of the Ain naaja metro project, so i post them here:




*3 - Grande Poste - Place des Martyrs*

With a museum station in the Casbah, after the discovery of archaeological remains.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

excellent tous ces projets


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Tak


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*New west suburban rail line.*

BIRTOUTA - ZERALDA | 23 Km











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71714150













































sermarlex said:


>


...


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

aghiles11 said:


> ^^ Tak


selv tak !


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ 

*Highways landscaping*


East highway

























































*By Sarim batim, SSC Algeria*









*South bypass*
































































*By Fay-control & abdeka*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Chancery of the Embassy of Switzerland*




























http://www.bakkerblanc.ch/alger1.html





























http://www.groupe-sept.com/galerie-photos/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Arab-South American Library by Oscar Niemeyer who died today, RIP

approved project


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great news!!!! 


and I have to say that very time I enter to this thread I saw amazing things!


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Unfortunately, it's not good news for Niemeyer.


Btw, some works of Niemeyer in Algiers.



La coupole











*Bab Ezzouar university*



















*great mosque, no built*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Algerian Olympic Committee headquarters | Prep*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Another Marriott Hotel project in west of Algiers*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Cité Financière | Approved*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Some pics of Algiers* :wave:














http://www.facebook.com/chakibakchiche










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjdadvi/8104476841/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/salimgora/8304396012/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nabiln73/8010285249/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.panoramio.com/user/1404121?with_photo_id=51664029










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/7980723068/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdbroady/8105231954/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagolina/8108978411/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/8187040089/










http://www.panoramio.com/user/361830...to_id=38647910










http://www.flickr.com/photos/f5msr/6911564514/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/7590792326/



















http://www.panoramio.com/user/3618300?with_photo_id=38647910










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4828101848










http://www.flickr.com/photos/quedate_en_la_luz/8204167774/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/quedate_en_la_luz/8204109194/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5800352765/in/photostream










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7513578140/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbeytout/3513972608/in/set-72157619778724421/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/yazphoto2011/7054650153/












http://www.flickr.com/photos/bougherbal/5368438914/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hakim_shoot/7513991462/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Strategic development plan of Algiers | 2012 - 2031*


1 - *2012 - 2016 

The fiftieth of independence*

The step of the structuring and the beautification




2- *2017 - 2021

The cosmopolitan city*

The step of development of the Bay




3- *2022 - 2026

The Eco-Metropolis of the Mediterranean*

The step of the structuring of the last peripheral ring




4- *2027 - 2031

Algiers world city*

The step of the consolidation of a "world city"










For the francophones













*1-*

























*2-*























*3-*






















*4-*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Tours multifonctionnelles *


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Résidence Norlake Ain Taya*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hotel Golf | Project*

reconversion of this building into a hotel










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47387488


Proposition 1 






















Proposition 2


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hostelry school - Update*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*New urban pole in south of Algiers | Under Construction*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hamidou Complex | Project*














































http://www.dreamworkscapital.com/what-we-do/emerging-markets.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sonatrach Petroleum Club Hotel*



































http://www.trakx.dz/GaleriePhotos-zeralda/Images-zeralda.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*The Casbah | UNESCO World Heritage | Under Rehabilitation*

















































https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3MP5M4938fvOEhSb1FRYWpXU2s/edit


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

aghiles11 said:


> _*Résidence Al Jazi | Under Construction*_


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Trust Complex - Updates*








































*By Bill. SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Residence Aghiles*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Draria Hospital | Approved*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Tulipes de Tixeraine Residence*















































http://www.zinadi.com/website/ProjectsDetails.aspx?Project_ID=122&ID=18&Country_ID=6


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

_*Hotel of Algerian football federation | Approved*_


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Ouled Fayet, suburb of Algiers

New Market | Prep*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Seat of the administrative district of Cheraga*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Redevelopment of the "Port Said Square"*


























































https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3MP5M4938fvOEhSb1FRYWpXU2s/edit


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^

* Promenade de la mémoire*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*New national and regional museums to open by 2014*


> ALGIERS- Two national museums dedicated to the Algerian naval history and the African cultural heritage, as well as other national and regional museums "will open by 2014," announced Sunday in Algiers Culture Minister Khalida Toumi.


http://www.aps.dz/Several-national-and-regional.html





*Museum of Africa*











*+ National Maritime Museum*

After the rehabilitation of the Kheireddine Barberousse vaults


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Ministry of Land-use Planning and Environment Headquarters | Sidi Abdellah New Town | Proposed*




































































http://www.jcb.re/maet.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hotel which has a terrain of 37.000 square meter area is being constructed at summer resort Zeralda region of Algiers and with 1100 bed capacity


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Douera Maternity | Approved*















































http://archlab.de/projekte/Forschung---Medizin/Douera-Algerien_480/douera_algerien_01.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Al Mawasim | Proposed*


Yet another landmark project that consist of an upscale residential community. This new development of around 5,000 luxury homes unfolds on nearly 3.8 million square metres of gently rolling landscape.
A pioneering residential concept in Algiers, Al Mawasim introduces smaller, smarter and cost-competitive fully-finished, ready-to-furnish residences. Mawasim is the Arabic word for four season, is a project that makes the surrounding greenery as one of the main features that distinguish it from other real estate projects. The community's master-plan emphasizes the creation of abundant open spaces that would promote outdoor activities and foster community interaction.











http://www.orasscom.com/algiers.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Résidence des Pins*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Air Algérie Headquarters *


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Ministry of Housing & Urban Development | Project*


some proposals


*1 - *














*2 -*































*3 - *


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*CNEP Immo Headquarters*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Tours multifonctionnelles *


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*More pics of the new Air Algérie headquarters*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

* "Media Disc Industries" headquarters | Project *

two proposals


*1 -*






























*2 -*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*EMAY+EXP+SCENO-PLUS TEAM SHORTLISTED FOR NEW ALGIERS CONCERT HALL INTERNATIONAL DESIGN COMPETITION*




> The joint venture formed by lemay, one of the most important integrated design services firms in Canada, by exp, Canadian firm of multidisciplinary consultants, and Scéno Plus, internationally renowned performing arts and entertainment design firm, was selected as a finalist in the international design competition for the construction of a new concert hall in Ouled Fayet, Algeria. Launched jointly by the People’s Democratic Republic of Algeria, the Ministry of Culture and the Agence nationale de gestion des réalisations des grands projets de la culture (National Agency for Major Cultural Projects), this international competition will ultimately lead to the creation of a concert hall designed to accommodate diverse cultural and sporting events. With its 12,000 seats, the future hall will form a unique cultural destination in Algeria that will shine both nationally and internationally. Using a multifunctional, versatile and progressive approach, the project aims to build a contemporary facility well-integrated into its environment.



http://www.lemayonline.com/en/compi...concert-hall-international-design-competition


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Larbi Ben M'hidi Cultural Center*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*More explanation of the development of the Bab El Oued bay*

"Beach and Natural pools of Bab El Oued"



IMG_0494 par Sarim Batim, sur Flickr


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Some social housing




1 - 











2 -


























3 - 







4 -































5 -


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Stadiums*




*1 - Dely Brahim*


























*2 - Cheraga*
































*3 - Eucalyptus*






















*4 - Ben Aknoun*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Résidence Dar El Beida*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*BNP PARIBAS El Djazair
*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Baraki Stadium*






*By HBOY116*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hostelry school - Updates*





















Les dernieres photos en date

l'essentiel














































































































https://plus.google.com/113083940191997633988/posts


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Great Mosque of Algiers​*



In the Bay of Algiers, to the east of the historic downtown area, the complex represents the main and also the initial element in the new urban development of the city. The center brings together various cultural and religious facilities as well as different educational institutions. These are aligned on a plinth and within the complex form two groups: in the west the place for contemplation, with entrance arcades, cultural center, and minaret, and in the east the place of congregation for up to 20,000 faithful. A park leads from the mosque complex to the school in the south and the urban center.











The new Great Mosque of Algiers is to be built on a 275.000 m² site in a central position very close to the sea on the bay of Algiers. It will be the world's third largest mosque. One of the unique aspects of the project is that the mosque complex combines religious and secular facilities. The structure is planned for up to 120.000 visitors per day.











With its rectangular buildings, the mosque combines tradition and modernity; tradition, because the design is derived from the earliest type of mosque, the column mosque. Among the features that define its characteristic style are columns that open upwards like flowers and also provide space for technical supply lines. They are found again and again throughout the complex.
A wing to the west containing a cinema center and shops leads into the northern area of the complex, onto the esplanade, a large square surrounded by buildings in an U-shape and providing access to the minaret. Beneath the esplanade there is underground parking for 6.000
cars on three levels.



















The main buildings comprising the mosque are lined up on the longitudinal plot of land along an axis in the direction of Mecca. A continuous plinth brings the individual edifices together and, on account of their raised position, gives then a special effect. The height of the minaret and the length of the entire complex create a strong presence in the urban context over a wide area. The design of the solid plinth marks a clear division from the parallel interstate and creates a direct view of the open sea.











Through their alignment and height, the mosque’s ancillary buildings, consisting of a souk and a school, reference the adjoining residential buildings to the south, yet on account of the, as it were square choice of shape they retain a link to the overall ensemble of the mosque complex. In the way they are configured they serve as a buffer zone between the city and the mosque park, which extends like a carpet around the individual building parts and from them creates harmonious whole.












Its usage, appearance, and size make the minaret unique in the history of Islam and foster an image that extends beyond the (state) city boundaries. The lower storeys open out invitingly to the plaza and transport visitors by means of panoramic elevators into those upper storeys open to the public, in which the Museum of Islamic History is housed. Above it there are two research areas open to academics only. These can be clearly identified on the outside by the semi-transparent ornamental layer, which envelops the entire building like a second skin.
In the spire there is a public viewing platform. Together with the horizontal out-buildings of the cultural center it creates an overall sculptural shape that in this state does justice to the term “dynamic minaret”.










The contemporary interpretation of the Calla column is an accompanying element throughout the entire complex. In addition to its external functions as a load-bearing structure and source of shade, it also assumes innovative technical functions such as photovoltaics, acoustics, ventilation, and drainage.











_1. floor plan observation deck 2. floor plan research / administration 3. floor plan sky foyer 4. floor plan museum 5. cinema 6. forecourt 7. minaret 8. mosque courtyard 9. prayer room 10. rooms of the imam / Section ©KSP_


At 270 m, the minaret will be the highest in the world. It is divided into several functional areas that are accessed via panorama elevators. At the foot of the minaret is a spacious entrance area with a foyer that extends into the adjacent building. The 4th to 20th floors contain a museum of Islamic art and history together with a research center. Over the height of the minaret there are a number of sky lobbies offering space for recreation and communication.











_1. rooms of the imam 2. prayer room 3. gallery women 4. VIP 5. mihrab / qibla 6. museum 7. research / administration 8. observation deck 9. cafes / shops / service 10. cinema 11. roof terrace 12. plaza 13. administration 14. plant room 15. ablution 16. shoe storage _

At the top, there will be a viewing platform with a restaurant which will also be accessible to visitors via two panorama elevators. The religious part of the mosque complex lies to the east; it comprises the prayer hall and courtyard, each with an area of 22.000 m² and a height of 70 m. A large park separates the northern part of the mosque complex from the buildings to the south. The cultural center on
the south of the site houses an extensive library with a multimedia room and a video and film library. A congress center in another building can accommodate up to 1.500 participants.

The “Dar El Coran” (Koran school) provides facilities for 300 postgraduate students from Algeria and abroad to deepen their knowledge of Islam and Islamic culture. Residential accommodation for students and teaching staff will also be provided in the campus-like area in the south of the complex. The technical leadership of the project, which is being directed by Krebs und Kiefer, is a major challenge. 
The result of the planning process - which will be presented to the owner - must be an integrated plan that covers all specialist areas and trades and ensures a smooth construction process.
Coordination with the Algerian owner is also a critical task for the general planners and technical leadership. The owner must always be fully informed about and integrated into the planning process in order to ensure that the project always reflects the owner's wishes.











_
Groundfloor : 1. cinema 2. forecourt 3. minaret 4. cafes/ shops / service 5. ablutions 6. mosque courtyard 7. prayer room 8. rooms of the imam _

For this purpose (among others), an Internet-based communications system has been put in place. A special challenge facing Krebs und Kiefer's
structural designers is earthquake safety. The project is located in area in the highest risk category and must remain intact and functional even after an earthquake.
Since large areas of the project go beyond the scope of the normally applicable EC norms and local regulations, intensive dialogs with the authors of the norms were required at the highest technical level. 
Another special factor in the planning of the mosque is security. In view of its eventful history and unfortunately of some still current events, Algeria places great importance on the security of public facilities.

Appropriate measures and defensive features against terrorist acts are to be integrated into the planning process in agreement with the local security services. The project's high public profile in Algeria is a further unique aspect. Its progress is being personally monitored by the President of Algeria.
Press reactions and public opinion about the project must always be taken into consideration. In Germany, too, there has been a dialog with the press about the special features of this project. But finally, the outstanding feature of this project - in addition to its physical dimensions - is above all its cultural importance.

All those involved in the planning process are called upon to think intensively about Islam as a religion and about Islamic culture in order to understand the functions of the complex and ensure that these are appropriately reflected in their planning work.
In this way, the intensive dialog between the German planners and the Algerian owner represents a positive example of intercultural exchange forming the basis for mutual understanding.

- Gross floor area: 310.000 m²
- Gross volume: 1.800.000 m³
- Height of minaret: 270 m
- General planning
- Technical leadership
- Structural design
- Traffic planning
- Technical building services
- Landscape planning



http://www.archi-mag.com/eng/algiers_mosque.php


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^

December 2012












This week

eastern part of the site


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Grande Poste Promenade*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Redevelopment of Didouche Mourad Boulevard*





























https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3MP5M4938fvOEhSb1FRYWpXU2s/edit


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*CATICTA | Prep*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

One of the five proposals selected for selection of the final project of ARPT headquarters (Authority for the Post and the Telecommunications)


Located in the business area of Bab Ezzouar











http://www.bitp.fr/bitp/actualite/2012/12/arpt/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*El Alia Campus*

4000 beds


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Club des Pins Congress Hall - Updates*















































































https://picasaweb.google.com/cic.suivi


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Taiba Commercial Center | Semi Completed*





























*By wald el bled*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*New Day Hotel*






























*By ChaWii 78*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Proposal for an office building

Hussein Dey area
















































http://www.behance.net/gallery/Office-building/5829527


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*New faculty of medicine - Updates*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ some pics inside dating from December













































































































https://plus.google.com/photos/1166...ms/5736589976647686225?authkey=CLPP9-v1o9evdg


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*ENTV Regional Centre | Proposed*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Redevelopment of El Harrach River, 18,5 km*



















The mouth of the river


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*El Mohammadia Business Center*







































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.538461312840728.118805.250466618306867&type=1


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*New international terminal in Algiers Airport in 2018 *




> ALGIERS- Algiers Airport will be reinforced in 2018 by a new international terminal, for bring its overall capacity to 10 million passengers per year, announced Tuesday in Algiers, Tahar Allache, CDEO of the Company of Management of Airport Services and Facilities (SGSIA).



http://www.aps.dz/New-international-terminal-in.html


----------



## JiJeLiAnBoY (Feb 24, 2009)

aghiles11 said:


> *Marouf offices and hotels*
> 
> Work began today



Where is it located? It's under construction?


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ This is in Bab Ezzouar ya ldjijli, la premiere pierre a été posé ça fait un mois


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*ARPT new Headquarters*
winner project











http://www.archilovers.com/p88242/ARPT-new-Headquarters#rendering


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

It looks truly amazing! :cheers:


----------



## JiJeLiAnBoY (Feb 24, 2009)

aghiles11 said:


> ^^ This is in Bab Ezzouar ya ldjijli, la premiere pierre a été posé ça fait un mois


Ok. It looks good.
Where is it located exactly in Bab Ezzouar? In the Business district?


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Non, en principe c'est,à cet endroit, à la place de l'ancien Souk El Fellah


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hotel Belouizded
*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Alger Médina*





























http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...03300607.1073741835.1100513384&type=3&theater

















































*By gms, wald el bled, b2ooo, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Djenane Sfari, Residential buildings*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Redeveloppement of Bab El Oued bay*




















*By gms, SSC Algeria*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Render of the futur Hussein Dey district











http://www.arte-charpentier.com/fr/projets/1430-la_baie_dalger.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Museum of Africa | proposed by Arte Charpentier




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dougandwolf/8898544826/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*DIAR EL DJENANE ECO-DISTRICT*

























http://www.arte-charpentier.com/en/projects/1433-diar_el_djenane_eco-district.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Résidence des Jardins


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Multifunctional & Holiday Inn Hotel Towers*





























Holiday Inn Hotel


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ ARPT Headquarters




















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534711


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

El Harrach river mouth


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sidi Slimane urban pole


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

El Watan newspaper headquarters


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

National Research Center of Welding and Non Destructive Testing


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bloom Properties to start work on Parc Dounya project in Algeria*




> Bloom Properties, the real estate arm of the Abu Dhabi-based National Holding company, has commenced work on the first phase of Parc Dounya project in Algeria.
> 
> Spreading over 190 hectares, phase-one will feature low-rise residential buildings with two, three and four bedroom apartments, as well as three and four bedroom townhouses and four bedroom independent villas. It will also feature expansive green spaces, playgrounds and pedestrian corridors.
> 
> ...


http://arabianindustry.com/construc...unya-project-in-algeria-4472442/#.Umr9aflSjjU


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^

*MED-O-MED SIGNS THE AGREEMENT FOR THE ANDALUSIAN GARDEN PROJECT AT THE DOUNYA PARK IN ALGIERS*




> Med O Med signs the agreement for the Andalusian Garden project at the Dounya Park in AlgiersMed O Med signs the agreement for the Andalusian Garden project at the Dounya Park in AlgiersMed O Med signs the agreement for the Andalusian Garden project at the Dounya Park in AlgiersMed O Med signs the agreement for the Andalusian Garden project at the Dounya Park in AlgiersMed O Med signs the agreement for the Andalusian Garden project at the Dounya Park in AlgiersThe Islamic Culture Foundation, through its programme Med-O-Med and represented by its President, Cherif Abderrahman Jah, has just signed the Cooperation Agreement for the Implementation of the Project of the Andalusian Public Garden with the Algerian Agence de Promotion du Parc des Grand Vents (‘Promotion Agency for the Park of Strong Winds’), represented by Mr. Abdelatif Bettiche.
> 
> This project has a strong social dimension, since it involves the creation of a garden with spaces for leisure and education. It is, in turn, framed within the environmental initiative ‘Dounya Park’ in Dely Ibrahim, a populous neighbourhood of Dely Ibrahim on the periphery of Algiers.
> 
> ...



http://medomed.org/2013/med-o-med-s...the-andalusian-garden-project-in-dounya-park/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Gulf Bank Headquarters*






































http://sshic.com/Algeria-Gulf-Bank-HQ.html

Starting work


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*The new wcancery of the Embassy of Switzerland*











































































http://www.bbl.admin.ch/themen/00612/02209/02917/index.html?lang=it


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*El Harrach River restoration*










River mouth




















By gms




















elbilad.net



the southern limit


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

> Spanish group Terminal Quest has signed a contract worth about USD330 million to expand Algiers Houari Boumediene International Airport.
> 
> The group is led by PROINTEC, the infrastructure and engineering subsidiary of Indra Sistemas. UK architects Llewelyn Davies Yeang and Algerian company BREA are also involved.
> 
> ...
















































http://www.ldavies.com/render.aspx?siteID=1&navIDs=101


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Redeveloppement of Bab El Oued bay *



















By gms




*Additional redevelopment program for Bab El Oued district.*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

aghiles11 said:


> *Ouled Fayet Concert hall *
> 
> Winner project
> 
> ...


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bay promenade*
















































elbilad.net


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Tidjani mixed use*











http://berepengineering.com/index.php/logements/promotion-etidjani

Starting work


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Another new urban pole in Ouled Fayet


----------



## liukuns (Oct 17, 2010)

plusieurs projets d'ici sont copies-colles des architectures déjà construis ailleurs. hallucinant.


----------



## b2ooo (Mar 11, 2011)

*Bab Ezzouar Business District (UC) in Algiers :*


----------



## b2ooo (Mar 11, 2011)

Bab Ezzouar Business District (UC) in Algiers :

14/02/2014 :


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## Bondyr (Nov 22, 2011)

Un bon projet urbain pour Alger pour vu qu'il parte pas au oubliettes lui aussi


----------



## Bondyr (Nov 22, 2011)

Domage pour la qualité architecturale de certain batiments pour la coherence globale de cette partie de Bab Ezzouar.


----------



## Bondyr (Nov 22, 2011)

La dépollution en marche pour accueillir la GMA


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*SOLEM Residence
*




















http://www.alcoimmobiliere.com/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Diplomatic School
*

www.fabrispartners.it/en/Projects/diplomatic-school-EN/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Caroubier Bridge
*
















































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119817989&postcount=678


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Carlson Radisson Blu Hydra
*






































*By Bill. SSC ALGERIA
*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*New School of Hotel & Restaurant Management
*






































https://www.facebook.com/eshra.edu/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Holiday Inn Hotel Tower*





















https://www.facebook.com/8274765839....1457011665./1017878308276600/?type=3&theater


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Gulf Bank Algeria Headquarters
*




























http://www.sshic.com/projects/algeria-gulf-bank-headquarters











*By Sandervalya, SSC ALGERIA*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Gulf Bank Headquarters (UC)*

Floors : 26
Use : office
Location : El Biar














































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463739&highlight=tages&page=9


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Forum El Djazaïr by Emiral (UC)*

Floors : 26
Use : Residential, office, polyclinic, shopping mall and fitness, 5-star hotel complex and apartments hotel, marina.
Location : Zeralda




















































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=806392&page=18


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oriental Business Park (UC)*

Use : office, hotel residence, sports center and ancillary services
Location : Bar Ezzouar (Business Centre)













































































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940214&page=3


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Residential project and GardenCity Lifestyle Mall (UC)*

Use : Residential, shopping
















































































































































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1891492


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Algiers is probably the most developed city in Africa. Please keep us updated.
Oran - and maybe Constantine - deserves its own thread too.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*La Belle Colline Residence*

Floors : ?
Use : Residential (Luxury)
Location : Birkhadem























































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534549&page=26


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Are there any highrises (100 m+) in Algiers?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ILTarantino said:


> Are there any highrises (100 m+) in Algiers?


Oran has some. Algiers don't have a lot of tall buildings. ^^ But the city will have a new skyscraper with the Great Mosque (270m).


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*La Résidence​*
http://www.zinadi.com/website/ProjectsDetails.aspx?Project_ID=126&ID=18&Country_ID=6


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Les Sapins​*
http://dimeconsult.pt/projectos_desenv2.php?id=113&ano=2016&m=3


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*GAEA Tower
*​http://www.gaeapromotion.com/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Midelt 1​*
http://www.bessapromotion.com/projets-en-cours/midelt.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Châteauneuf Parking Garage​*


































*By Klose2Sky*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Rehabilitation of Bateau Cassé fort (Ottoman fort)*​

https://web.facebook.com/wilayaalgerlacapitale/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Le 48 Alger*​
Restaurant Cultural center


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Renovation of The Safir Hotel​*
https://www.intercantieri.com/fr/di...r/241-reconstruction-hotel-safir-algerie.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*El Hani Residence​*

https://web.facebook.com/elhanipromotion/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Al Baraka Bank HQ​*



























*By Tardiz & Mamir*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hyatt Regency Airport Hotel​*




































http://www.fabrispartners.it/fr/projets/hotel-hyatt-regency-aeroport-alger-FR/

















By gms


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*HASSAÏNE Résidence​*

http://ahpromotion-dz.com/portfolio-item/exterieur-hassain/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Ketchaoua Mosque / Casbah of Algiers - UNESCO - World Heritage Sites
*


*1899
*










*Under rehabilitation
*

http://www.huffpostmaghreb.com/2017/07/17/ketchaoua-images_n_17501878.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Houari Boumediene Airport West Terminal
*​

http://www.ldavies.com/aviation/aéroport_d_alger_algeria
























































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=330429634048537&set=pcb.1403561753013219&type=3&theater


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Le Patio​*

http://www.lepatio-alger.com/​













































*By gms*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Société Générale Algérie HQ*​
http://www.enia.fr/en/projet/societe-generale-algerie


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Baraki Stadium*​










http://www.atsp.eu/stade-alger-est-baraki/





























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1735223623185705&set=g.482685835133531&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Algerian urban rail projects near completion
*



> THE CEO of Algiers Metro Company (EMA) Mr Omar Hadbi confirmed on November 7 that two extensions of the Algiers metro network will open before the end of the year, while several other Algerian cities will complete light rail projects in the first half of 2018.
> 
> *In an interview with Algerian radio station Chaine 3, Hadbi said the 1.7km extension of the Algiers metro from Tafourah Grande Poste to Place des Martyrs and 3.6km branch from Haï El Badr to Ain Naadja 2 will open before the end of December.*
> 
> ...



http://m.railjournal.com/index.php/...ail-projects-near-completion.html?channel=538


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Djamaa El Djazaïr​*












Beaulieusard said:


> Minaret de la Grande Mosquée d'Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr  Chantier de la Grande Mosquée d'Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr  Chantier de la salle de prière by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr  Coupole de la salle de prière by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr  Chantier de la Grande Mosquée d'Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr  Salle de prière et cour de la Grande Mosquée d'Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr  Architecte admirant le minaret de la Grande Mosquée d'Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr *À suivre*


[/IMG]



Beaulieusard said:


> Entrée majestueuse donnant accès à la cour de la Grande Mosquée d'Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Sommet du minaret de la Grande Mosquée d'Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr
> ...


...


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Cité Financière (CNEP BANK)*


http://www.kayi.com.tr/projects/country/algeria/cite-financiere





































https://www.facebook.com/elbiar2012/?rc=p


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Do you have some renders of the mosque?


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^

https://www.archdaily.com/182051/mosquee-d%e2%80%99algerie-ksp-juergen-engel-architekten


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*La Fontaine *​http://www.rpi-dz.com/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bel AIR​*

http://ahpromotion-dz.com/bel-air/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Midelt 3​*

http://www.bessapromotion.com/projets-en-cours/midelt-03.html


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Mercure Hotel*


















*By gms*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Eden Stop Hotel*​

























By Tardiz


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

awesome job.good luck with the win


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

aghiles11 said:


> *Houari Boumediene Airport West Terminal
> *​
> 
> http://www.ldavies.com/aviation/aéroport_d_alger_algeria
> ...


Alg int airport :cheers1::dance::dance: big future keep rockin thx Aghiles11


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Staoueli University Hospital Center 
*



> The design of the new University Hospital of Algiers, developed for Rizzani De Eccher e San Raffaele, answer the need to build a health center of excellence and it is also an architectural icon which embodies the spirit and ambitions of a country in rapid growth. In the great tradition of the spaces of care in the Islamic culture, the physical and visual integration between green areas and areas associated with the stay of patients and visitors, is a founding principle not only for the aesthetic quality of the built space, promoting the humanization and environmental control, but is a key element of the therapeutic experience.



http://www.mcarchitects.it/project/centro-universitario-ospedaliero-algeri





















*Prep
*


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sofitel Thalassa Alger Sea & Spa and Sofitel Diététique Alger Sea & Spa
*​









http://www.fabrispartners.it/en/Projects/sofitel-thalassa-alger-sea-spa-et-sofitel-dietetiq/









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Rehabilitation of historic Martyrs Square​*























































http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.facebook.com/asroutcasba...D4T_roXNXiPDx4


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^







































http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.facebook.com/Infotrafica...07234829437099


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^lovely pics


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Cheraga Carrefour shopping center​*

http://dimeconsult.pt/projectos_des....pt/projectos_desenv2.php?id=137&ano=2016&m=3


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Le Major *​
http://www.algimmodz.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Forum El Djazaïr by Emiral (UC)*

Floors : 26
Use : Residential, office, polyclinic, shopping mall and fitness, 5-star hotel complex and apartments hotel, marina.
Location : Zeralda

























https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=806392&page=21​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Trust Real Estate (UC)*

Mariott Hotels, Resorts Complex, Shopping Mall
Total Area : 16.500 m²














































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889400&page=41​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Gulf Bank Headquarters (UC)*
24 floors











































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463739&page=15​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Les Sapins (UC)*
18 Fl
Residential




























https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2048310​


----------



## Geek-Dz (Dec 13, 2015)

*Bab Ezzouar Business District (east of Algiers) / UC *































Source



https://www.facebook.com/MaPhotographieFerroviaire/


https://www.facebook.com/MaPhotographieFerroviaire/


----------

